# Hi all i'm going to Sydney in Mar



## Paula (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like to know where is in Sydney room for rent cheapest and highest ? also rate of transportation in city too.
Thanks all


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

HI Paula,

The more you move west, the less you are likely to pay for rent and more for transport.


----------

